

My weekend project: A Mac app to convert Vine videos to animated gifs - estenh
https://github.com/estenh/VineGifR

======
estenh
I'm kinda terrible at writing Mac apps, so any feedback is much appreciated.

------
filmgirlcw
BAD ASS! Also, fair warning -- you're about to get Mashabled.

------
sosuke
Just downloaded the binary and it works great, cool project!

~~~
estenh
Thanks!

------
cstromme
This is pretty damn awesome!

~~~
estenh
Glad you like it!

